# Variuos WIPs, some pre-heresy



## pbwill (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey guys, long time lurker first time poster. I figured I would try and showcase some of my current works-in-progress and get some of your opinions.

First is a Blood Angels terminator captain. I'm going for the gold sanguinary guard look.








https://picasaweb.google.com/10972908296162...feat=directlink

Next is a version of Belial.








https://picasaweb.google.com/10972908296162...feat=directlink

And last but not least, a pre-heresy Kharn.
















https://picasaweb.google.com/10972908296162...feat=directlink


Any comments or suggestions before the priming begins?


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

Excellent conversions and moreso for being pre-Heresy.

If you find the audience tough here, we have a little haven for pre-Heresy @ 
http://z15.invisionfree.com/The_Great_Crusade


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Some great looking conversions.
Look forward to seeing them painted.


----------



## pbwill (Aug 17, 2008)

Here are some more WIPs:

A Grey Knight Grand Master modeled after this awesome artwork.








https://picasaweb.google.com/109729082961629075771/GKWIP?feat=directlink

My pre-heresy Ahriman. He still needs a cape








https://picasaweb.google.com/109729082961629075771/AhrimanWIP?feat=directlink


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

great work (but i am not a fan of Magnus


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Great work on the conversions so far, look forward to seeing some paint on them!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very fine work. I am sure i have seen the pic that you used as inspiration for kharn but i cannot remember where. These will look fantastic once painted.


----------



## vulkanhestan (Aug 18, 2011)

cool grey knight


----------

